# AK Yellow Belt Tech



## Yondanchris (Mar 22, 2011)

Okay folks im the newest newb to AK, so one of my major questions lately is
what is the difference between the 36-24-16 variations of AK? 
And how does that change or influence the individual techniques in lets say ...yellow belt? 

Here is Casa De Kenpo doing the 10 required yellow belt tech, how would they vary if any in the 36-24-16 systems?

[yt]jdhObTQlBOA[/yt]


Im sorry if some of my questions are ridiculous but I wanted to get the best answers out there so I automatically wanted to ask you guys/gals!

Chris


----------



## Inkspill (Mar 22, 2011)

The techniques and the order they are taught shouldn't change, just the belt that they are taught at.


----------



## OKenpo942 (Apr 29, 2011)

Really, the yellow belt techniques are the same in all of the formats (at least what I have seen). Since the number of required techniques for yellow belt is such a small number (10), it does not have to be altered to fit into any format (32,24, or 16). Besides, the yellow belt curriculum did not even exist in the original system. It came about when younger students began training at the Ed Parker schools.


----------



## Twin Fist (Apr 29, 2011)

yeah, pretty much all EPAK schools have the same 10 techniques at Yellow belt.

or they should


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Apr 30, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Okay folks im the newest newb to AK, so one of my major questions lately is
> what is the difference between the 36-24-16 variations of AK?
> And how does that change or influence the individual techniques in lets say ...yellow belt?
> 
> ...


 

Hi Chris!

Before the Yellow cirriculum got canonized, the 32-thechs-per-belt didn't have yellow. You went from White to Orange.  That's what I came up under... learned the Yellow cirriculum after I already got my black. People were talking about these "new" techs, and I had to go back and learn them, along with some newfangled things called "extensions", in order to stay up-to-date.

Folks who think kenpo is the collection of moves, and not the "How To" move, often forget that guys who were black belts generations before many of the new-blood blue-blood "masters" never learned or knew the later forms, extensions, etc. And yet are still lethal, knowledgeable, and experienced kenpomen.


----------



## Yondanchris (May 3, 2011)

I am happy to report that yesterday (5/2/11) I was promoted to yellow belt! 

Chris


----------

